# Who's entering the IAPLC 2010 (ADA contest)?



## George Farmer (21 Feb 2010)

Hey all,

Who is entering the IAPLC this year?

I reckon there's at least twenty+ decent 'scapers on UKAPS alone so would like to encourage a decent UK level of participation this year.  

I think the most we've had is 12 entries, which I think is not a true reflection of how far the UK aquascaping scene has progressed in recent years.

I will be entering.  Not sure what yet though.  Maybe even a planted biotope - or a forthcoming 120cm that I'm setting up next weekend.  

I don't think I'll beat my personal best of 169th but it's worth a try.  I find it interesting to see how I compare with my aquascaping peers, even if it's a bit disappointing, like my 898th position a couple of years ago.

So come all, let's show the world that the UK has a enthusiastic aquascaping scene and get a load of entries!  

Closing date is 31st May 2010 for that's time to start from scratch for a high-growth layout...

More info -

http://en.iaplc.com/about/application.html


----------



## Nick16 (21 Feb 2010)

i intend on entering again, with my 4x2x2. - i just have to overcome my block of not being able to grow blyxa. everyone says it grows like a ruddy weed! 

i came 900 and something last year with my first ever layout so im hoping to improve upon that. 

what i always find is that anyone who uses ADA products suddlenly gets better marks, even if the scape is poor.....
(i know its judged on more than scape etc, but you can tell when something is fishy) - no pun intended. 

so hopefully entering is: 

*George Farmer
Nick16*


----------



## Tony Swinney (21 Feb 2010)

Hi George

I'm working on the optiwhite, to try to get that shipshape for an entry.  And might do something with a 60cm tank too.  I've got all the bits I need to do i, just have to make the time to make it work.

As you say, it would be great to get a significant number of ukaps entries   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## samc (21 Feb 2010)

i dont know weather i am a decent aquascaper but i think i am entering my 60cm   i need to cut the crypts down today as they are getting too big. i am exited to see where i am in the world. its something i can try and beat every year


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Feb 2010)

i think ill be giving it a go this year. not sure what with though yet


----------



## Nick16 (21 Feb 2010)

so its now: 

*George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall*

if we keep the list going of people 'hoping' to enter we will get a good guide. 
then we can see who has actually entered come the deadline.


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Feb 2010)

I might have something ready this year!  First time ever 

*George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK*


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Feb 2010)

I enter whatever I have but likewise I doubt I'll beat my  685 last year


*George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth*


----------



## Garuf (21 Feb 2010)

If my new tank is any good I'll be entering in the very last week. Last come first served and all that.


----------



## George Farmer (21 Feb 2010)

Nice one, all!  

Anyone else?  

Peter (zig)?!  Top 10 this year mate?!

Mark Evans (saintly)?  You must have one by now mate?

There's plenty more I can think of too...  You know who you are... (I've interviewed half a dozen of them for PFK Your Tanks).


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Feb 2010)

next year maybe. This next 120 scape shall be my entry. everything previous had too many design faults. that said, the henge was OK. 

i've slapped my FTS all over the web, so it probably goes against the rules.


----------



## zig (21 Feb 2010)

I will more than likely enter a 60cm aquascape this year, have two 60cm tanks on the go atm one is looking pretty ok, both need more work mind you but getting there, feel better organised than last year.

Everyone should enter anyway, its a good experience.


----------



## JamesM (21 Feb 2010)

I still feel hard done by after last year  I really don't think they'll appreciate my next effort either as its even more odd ball  Wont be ready in time anyway, still need to manufacture a few custom items :silent: Nelson, not a word to anyone!


----------



## Nick16 (21 Feb 2010)

a man with a plan! thay ive got to see.... 

the more uk entires the better. feel free to add your name to the list if you reckon you will be entering.


----------



## andyh (21 Feb 2010)

I am considering it, would be cool. Would be proud to be up there with ukaps posse!
Just don't want to come last


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Feb 2010)

JamesM said:
			
		

> I still feel hard done by after last year  I really don't think they'll appreciate my next effort either as its even more odd ball  Wont be ready in time anyway, still need to manufacture a few custom items :silent: Nelson, not a word to anyone!



I think you were too, it didn't deserve to be that low


----------



## Garuf (21 Feb 2010)

A lot of the european entries have been placed much lower than they deserve. I personally think there's a subliminal or unintentional bias towards eastern scapes which invariably place much higher than I often feel they deserve. Large tanks especially always place much higher than their quality suggests. This could be sour grapes though because my favorite scapes invariably never place highly.

There's a tank based on Avatar doing the rounds on another forum which I personally hate, in my opinion it couldn't be tackier but I've a sneaking suspicion that if it's entered in ADA it'll be top 10.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (22 Feb 2010)

I am hoping to enter if everything grows in my tank.  

*George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth
Krish's Bettas*


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Feb 2010)

Not for me this year, it's been a hectic 12 months for me, my latest scape will be started of the next month or so but i doubt it'll be ready for the closing date. Next year i'm sure!


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Feb 2010)

Shame all my scapes are not good enough for this kind of competition or any competition for that matter! lol


----------



## rawr (22 Feb 2010)

I might just enter for the fun of it. I know my 'aquascape' (I use the term loosely ) is far from up to scratch but it's all a bit of fun at the end of the day!


----------



## aaronnorth (23 Feb 2010)

rawr said:
			
		

> I might just enter for the fun of it. I know my 'aquascape' (I use the term loosely ) is far from up to scratch but it's all a bit of fun at the end of the day!



That's how I see it too, well I do take it more serious than the way you are makin I sound, but do any of the better scapers feel that by entering what you call a "poor" scape may damage your reputation as such? 
Because personally I don't understand why you don't want to enter.

Hope you don't take it personally
thanks, Aaron


----------



## AdAndrews (23 Feb 2010)

I have thought about entering, its no loss to me if i do badly, so i cant loose either way, need to get my hc carpeted first though.


----------



## rawr (23 Feb 2010)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> rawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would probably take it more seriously if I put some effort into my aquascape and knew it had a good potential but this isn't the case. That's not to say I still don't take it seriously, I really want to see what the judges have to say and where I would place in relation to other aquascapes. I never said I don't want to enter at all, quite the opposite!


----------



## George Farmer (24 Feb 2010)

Great stuff guys!  The more the merrier!

Anyone else?  Come on, you know you want to really...


----------



## Nelson (24 Feb 2010)

if i can get it ready i'll probably enter my rescaped 200 litre.bit of an amatuerish effort though  .


----------



## Nick16 (25 Feb 2010)

come on, get your names on those lists. give you something to work towards! 

move your asses


----------



## tel (26 Feb 2010)

If you are running a journal, that would make your tank ineligible, correct?


----------



## Nick16 (26 Feb 2010)

not true. 
as long as you submit some different pictures to that on the forum you will be fine. I actually used the same pic last year and didnt get any problems.


----------



## Jase (26 Feb 2010)

I'm gonna stick my name down... Like Nick said, it's something to work towards.

*George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth
Krish's Bettas
Jase*


----------



## mr. luke (2 Mar 2010)

*George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth
Krish's Bettas
Jase
luke *
 

Ive always had an aim to enter one of these, may as well have a pop   
Need to get something good going now then


----------



## James Marshall (2 Mar 2010)

George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth
Krish's Bettas
Jase
luke 
James Marshall

I have a little 16 litre on the go which I plan to enter. Hopefully i'll improve on my 1056th place from last year.

Cheers'
James


----------



## Tunafish (2 Mar 2010)

I might give it a go! 

George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth
Krish's Bettas
Jase
luke 
James Marshall
Tunafish


----------



## Gill (2 Mar 2010)

I am Going to give this a Go. 
Now i am knowhere near as good as you guys, as I do not yuse anything high tech or ferts. Maybe some C02, as i have these new C02 things i want to try from Azoo. 
Will be using one of my Azoo Tanks.

George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth
Krish's Bettas
Jase
luke
James Marshall
Gill


----------



## AdAndrews (2 Mar 2010)

As long as i can achieve a HC carpet for my nano in that time, im in:

George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth
Krish's Bettas
Jase
luke
James Marshall
Gill
AdAndrews


----------



## Nick16 (2 Mar 2010)

thats a cracking list so far. its worth a go. 
more the better, lets make the UK stand out.


----------



## mr. luke (2 Mar 2010)

Probably a daft question but is there anything in the rules that say it has to contain fish or shrimps?
There is some wood id like to use but it would be 100% unsuitable for livestock to be present.
My oh my, I dont know what tank to scape for this.
My nicest looking tank has resin 'rocks' that are 100% covered with mosses but id feel a bit amature stating that in the details


----------



## Nick16 (2 Mar 2010)

you dont have to state they are resin rocks. 
i just say for hardscape, redmoor wood, or seriyu stone etc.


----------



## mr. luke (2 Mar 2010)

Ok 
This wasnt a drastic lapse of judgement, it was a presant from my mother, dot you just hate them


----------



## chilled84 (3 Mar 2010)

Would love to if i knew how????   


George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth
Krish's Bettas
chilled84


----------



## Steve Smith (3 Mar 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> Would love to if i knew how????



Here you go 

viewtopic.php?f=47&t=9749


----------



## chilled84 (3 Mar 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whens the closeing date for submission?


----------



## paul.in.kendal (3 Mar 2010)

Oi! Chilled! You just edited a few people off the list!  Deadline is May 31.

*George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth
Krish's Bettas
Jase
luke
James Marshall
Gill
AdAndrews
AndyH (I think he's said he hoped to?) 
Chilled (grudgingly   )
Paul.in.kendal*

I'm in on one condition - that I can get some sort of carpet grown in time.  If nothing else, it gives me a good reason to buy a tasty DSLR!


----------



## chilled84 (3 Mar 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Oi! Chilled! You just edited a few people off the list!  Deadline is May 31.
> 
> *George Farmer
> Nick16
> ...



haha cheers for the answer mate lol, Gotta wipe out oposition somehow lol.   moo hahahaha


----------



## andyh (3 Mar 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Oi! Chilled! You just edited a few people off the list!  Deadline is May 31.
> 
> *George Farmer
> Nick16
> ...



Whoa there Paulinkendal! Have you cunningly added my name to the list!  Cheeky monkey!    
Although i do hope to, but i am just waiting for a ruling to cleared up, regarding published stuff on here!


----------



## George Farmer (3 Mar 2010)

Looks like we could have a record UK turnout then!!  Great stuff.


----------



## chilled84 (3 Mar 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> paul.in.kendal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paul.in.kendal (3 Mar 2010)

Sorry AndyH - just trying to be encouraging!  

And sorry Chilled - only kidding!


----------



## andyh (3 Mar 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Sorry AndyH - just trying to be encouraging!



No worries! You got your glosso?


----------



## Garuf (3 Mar 2010)

*George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth
Krish's Bettas
Jase
luke
James Marshall
Gill
AdAndrews
AndyH
Chilled
Paul.in.kendal
Garuf, should my tank ever arrive
*


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Mar 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looks like we could have a record UK turnout then!!  Great stuff.



and to think that is from UKAPS alone!


----------



## alzak (10 Mar 2010)

if I manage to get all stuff for my tank I will be in this competition too just cant wait


----------



## tel (14 Mar 2010)

Is it ok if an aussie tips his his hat into the ring with you UK lot? 
I understand I will be cutting it fine to have something ready, but working hard toward it. 
Besides Andyh won't have to worry about coming last then


----------



## andyh (14 Mar 2010)

tel said:
			
		

> Is it ok if an aussie tips his his hat into the ring with you UK lot?
> I understand I will be cutting it fine to have something ready, but working hard toward it.
> Besides Andyh won't have to worry about coming last then



Whoa there cheeky!     

Who said i was coming last!


----------



## Mowze (14 Mar 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## tel (15 Mar 2010)

andyh said:
			
		

> tel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe well I didn't mean you would come last, but you did say you don't want to come last   

Your tanks are great so no need to worry Andy. 

I on the other hand have made a right balls up of mine and pretty much gone about everything backwards. So if I managed to put something together for it, I can be assured of where it will be positioned


----------



## viktorlantos (15 Mar 2010)

wow impressive list guys.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Mar 2010)

Count me in on this..  ...
Even If I am last, it will be fun to compete and put in practice what I have been learning here.

Small tank will be used, probably a 30cm cube.


----------



## Nick16 (15 Mar 2010)

add your names to the list. 
(copy and paste) 

this is looking good for this year.


----------



## ghostsword (15 Mar 2010)

George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth
Krish's Bettas
Jase
luke
James Marshall
Gill
AdAndrews
AndyH
Chilled
Paul.in.kendal
Garuf, should my tank ever arrive
ghostsword (Luis E.)


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Mar 2010)

George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth
Krish's Bettas
Jase
luke
James Marshall
Gill
AdAndrews
AndyH
Chilled
Paul.in.kendal
Garuf, should my tank ever arrive
ghostsword (Luis E.)
LondonDragon (if ready in time)


----------



## tel (15 Mar 2010)

George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth
Krish's Bettas
Jase
luke
James Marshall
Gill
AdAndrews
AndyH
Chilled
Paul.in.kendal
Garuf, should my tank ever arrive
ghostsword (Luis E.)
LondonDragon (if ready in time)
tel (also if ready in time)


----------



## Mowze (18 Mar 2010)

George Farmer
Nick16
Tonser
Samc
Stuworrall
SteveUK
aaronnorth
Krish's Bettas
Jase
luke
James Marshall
Gill
AdAndrews
AndyH
Chilled
Paul.in.kendal
Garuf, should my tank ever arrive
ghostsword (Luis E.)
LondonDragon (if ready in time)
tel (also if ready in time)
Mowze


----------



## George Farmer (18 Mar 2010)

Great stuff, all!    

Should definitely be the best turnout the UK have had so far since the 10 years the contest has been running, even if a few on the list don't enter.


----------



## Steve Smith (18 Mar 2010)

I think it'll be my nano at this rate.  No where near setting up the 60cm!  Still, what the heck eh?


----------



## AdAndrews (18 Mar 2010)

Crackin list!

Im just screaming at my hemianthus.. grow damn you!!!


----------



## George Farmer (18 Mar 2010)

I'm thinking a last minute 120x45x45 that I set up last weekend using plants leftover from the TV show.  I like a challenge!


----------



## Gill (18 Mar 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm thinking a last minute 120x45x45 that I set up last weekend using plants leftover from the TV show.  I like a challenge!




Do It, You Know you want to


----------



## George Farmer (18 Mar 2010)

Gill said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'll see mate.

Two and a half months is pushing it a bit for a finished 'scape.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Mar 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Two and a half months is pushing it a bit for a finished 'scape.



 really?


----------



## George Farmer (18 Mar 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, not for you eh?!  That's long-term!!     

Aren't you entering, Mark?!  Chicken?!?!


----------



## Mark Evans (18 Mar 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Aren't you entering, Mark?! Chicken?!?!



cluck cluck, cluck....yup!   

next year mate.


----------



## George Farmer (18 Mar 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> next year mate.


Didn't you say that last year?!  

Just kiddin' mate.  With your 'scaping and photography skills I reckon you'll do very well, whenever you decide to enter.


----------



## mr. luke (19 Mar 2010)

Dont think ill be doing this after all.
Dont have the money for the hardscape i need


----------



## Mark Evans (19 Mar 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Didn't you say that last year?!



and I'll probably end up saying it again next year   

seriously though, my next 120cm is specifically for IAPLC 2011....now that was the kiss of death!


----------



## gzylo (29 Mar 2010)

if my plants will grow as expected I will enter too if not I will leave it till next year

it would be interesting.


----------



## zig (4 May 2010)

Well its the final run into the deadline for this years ADA competition and I am just wondering how everyone is getting on.All the last minute trimming, photographing, cleaning of tanks/rocks and removal of algae  should all be happening about now. Those aquascapers with the really tidy cabinets have probably sent their entrys in already, the organised bunch that they are  so how about you?

How have I been getting on, well not too bad, I have had a couple of problems early on. The first one was that I was using too much light over the tank with to many slow growers so that gave me some algae issues early on which took me a while to correct but I got around that after a few weeks and then the tank was clear. The second major problem I had was that I was sold some Eleocharis parvula which actually turned out to be Eleocharis acicularis, it was grown emersed, so it took a while to kop on that it wasnt the correct plant (several weeks) and thats a bit of a problem when you are trying to grow a whole foreground with it   I organised some nice fish last week so was happy about that, other than that everything is going ok but as usual it will be a last minute photo shoot before my entry is ready but I should make the deadline


----------



## George Farmer (4 May 2010)

My 120cm is getting there but I'm dealing with algae (staghorn and BBA) and crypt melt right now as one of my CO2 cylinders ran out while I was away from home.  

I only see the tank at weekends so maintenance issues are tricky!  So it will be last minute.com from me, I think.  I do like a challenge though... 

Has anyone actually submitted their entry yet?


----------



## ghostsword (4 May 2010)

Sorry to hear that you are getting problems with your tank..

I am entering and have not submited the entry yet, should do it in two weeks time.


----------



## chilled84 (4 May 2010)

I may still enter if i can get mine to florish within time. Not sure if it worth me entering.


----------



## ghostsword (4 May 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> I may still enter if i can get mine to florish within time. Not sure if it worth me entering.



Why not?  the worse it can happen if to be last place.. It costs nothing to enter.


----------



## chilled84 (4 May 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right there, I do however have problems photographing the tank, It 4ft wide and 2ft tall, when i try and take centre shots im able to get the top and bottom in but in doing so cuts the sides of about half a foot each side.


----------



## ghostsword (4 May 2010)

Yeah, the photos are a killer..  

I got it easy, entering with a 20cm acrylic nano, so if I cannot get this in the picture I really have no hope with a camera.. . 

Been trying to break some Ada seiryu stone, but it is pretty hard to break..


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 May 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Been trying to break some Ada seiryu stone, but it is pretty hard to break..


a bloody big hammer will do it luis but put the stone in a carrier bag first.  I broke a peice in holland for my aquacube but almost deafended myself!  

on thread ill be photographing mine this week but ive got some bba on my rocks to shift first


----------



## ghostsword (4 May 2010)

Thanks, I will have a go.. The tip to put it on a bag first is valid, as it throws lots of little flints out, which are sharp. One of those in the eye can be sore.. 

If you got bba on your rocks, try a solution of easycarbo, 1/2 with water, let it dip for a couple of hours, then scrub. 

I am leaving my rocks outside, so that they get some tones of green, then tie riccia to it and let them have as much light on it as possible.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (4 May 2010)

I'm still trying to summon up the courage to spend Â£Â£Â£s on a decent camera.  I need a final trim of my rotala and a go at the glosso too.  If the worst comes to the worst, I'll simply take a picture with my current camera and bung it through.  As I see it, whatever happens there's a chance I might get some useful feedback from some of the world's greatest aquascapers for free, which can't be bad...


----------



## aaronnorth (4 May 2010)

Ive just ordered a Canon 350d, so i'll put it to the test   Thanks for the reminder though, I had completley forgotten


----------



## paul.in.kendal (5 May 2010)

...and I've just ordered a Canon 500D with a 17-55mm f2.8 lens - oo-er!


----------



## George Farmer (5 May 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> ...and I've just ordered a Canon 500D with a 17-55mm f2.8 lens - oo-er!


That's a very nice set-up!  Congratulations.


----------



## tel (5 May 2010)

I am out    my foreground won't be ready and I am very not good at planting/plant choice, so the rest looks scrappy. Probably a tad ambitious on my part  anyway
cheers, tel


----------



## George Farmer (5 May 2010)

That's a shame, tel.

From experience I suspect a lot of folk that said they were going to enter won't (possibly me included).  It's the nature of the beast.

It would be really nice to beat our record of 12 UK entries though.  Hardly an accurate reflection of the aquascaping hobby in the UK, I feel.


----------



## ghostsword (5 May 2010)

I am going in, bad or not..  

How bad can you tank be that it will not be good enough for a picture? .. 
Unless it is reputation, and that I will understand, if you look bad that you cannot better your last entry.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (6 May 2010)

I'm still due to do a severe trim of my glosso and rotala, and I'm not at all sure they will have grown back in time, but who cares?  As Luis says, it's only an issue if you've got a reputation to defend - and I haven't!  Looking at it another way, a really terrible result this time leaves maximum room for improvement in future!


----------



## ghostsword (6 May 2010)

paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Looking at it another way, a really terrible result this time leaves maximum room for improvement in future!



That is my consolation price..  

Also, after seing some really bad tanks on the book pages, I am sure that I can do better. 
As I only have a 20cm nano to enter, to rescape it in case something goes wrong is not hard work. 

Just need to get the perpective right, and small enough rocks to make it look bigger.


----------



## Jase (6 May 2010)

I very much doubt i'll be entering now, after all it's the International Aquatic *PLANT *Layout Competition not International Aquatic *ALGAE *Layout Competition


----------



## Tony Swinney (7 May 2010)

I'm still planing (hoping !) to enter 

The tank was just about ready before I left the UK 2 weeks ago, and I'm back in a weeks time, so that'll give me about 12 days to refine and photo it.  Fingers crossed the CO2 has remained stable, and I dont return to another BBA outbreak   

Tony


----------



## mr. luke (7 May 2010)

Im entering, how good it will look remains to be seen   
I dont have a reputation to dent, I dont even really post my tanks on here


----------



## Nelson (7 May 2010)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> I dont have a reputation to dent


same here.going to enter my 200ltr ready or not   .


----------



## Jase (7 May 2010)

Change of plan, I may still enter my 125l instead of my 28l


----------



## mr. luke (8 May 2010)

Tank is 100% not ready but worth a shot.
Sods law that my cotton tying my moss snapped the other week and i gave it a brutal trim


----------



## George Farmer (8 May 2010)

I can safely say I won't be entering my latest 120cm.  

It's got the worst algae I've experienced since I got into planted tanks with the exception of some BGA outbreaks a few years ago.  Just shows how tough it can be to successfully run a hi-tech planted tank when you're not there most of the time.

I did consider entering an older 'scape but the rules are so ambiguous...

Should be ready for the AGA though, which in some ways I prefer as a contest.


----------



## bigmatt (9 May 2010)

Photoshop...?

Matt


----------



## AdAndrews (9 May 2010)

Im gonna have to pull out peeps too, ive had bad algae issues and neglected my nano due to revision, coursework etc.

maybe next year eh!?

thanks,
Adam


----------



## Krishs Bettas (9 May 2010)

I might be pushing mime i hope my hc stats to carpet.
It'll still be good for me as a new aquascaper to know what i can improve on.


----------



## Garuf (10 May 2010)

Next year aye. Always the case. The ada contest isn't as good as AGA's so I don't think it's much of a loss, I won't be entering since my tank took so long to arrive and house moving. I hope to have a nano ready for AGA though.


----------



## gzylo (10 May 2010)

I was hoping to enter but...
... few of my background plants are not growing as fast as I was hoping never grew them before so it was a bit of a game 

still.. there is next year 

thanks


----------



## zig (11 May 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I can safely say I won't be entering my latest 120cm.
> 
> It's got the worst algae I've experienced since I got into planted tanks with the exception of some BGA outbreaks a few years ago.  Just shows how tough it can be to successfully run a hi-tech planted tank when you're not there most of the time.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that George, definitely a setback, these things happen though :? This hobby can definitely be a challange sometimes, especially at times like this. All steam ahead for AGA I would say, get yourself back on track. Good luck with the tank cleanup, look forward to seeing it when its done.

Im still on track here for ADA just hope all my final trimmings come together at the same time for the photo, bit of time left so should be ok.


----------



## George Farmer (11 May 2010)

Thanks, Peter.

I'm looking forward to seeing your entry.  Any hints about the style?  Wood and rocks?  What size is it?


----------



## zig (11 May 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks, Peter.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing your entry.  Any hints about the style?  Wood and rocks?  What size is it?



Hiya George, its a Wood rock scape on a sloping substrate, a woodygumi or something like that !    just posted in a different thread the wood was all collected from the beach, the rocks are seiryu rocks, the grey colour of the rocks contrast with the moss on the driftwood and the hairgrass foreground which is Eleocharis Parvula but they are not to dominent the scape is really about the wood arrangement. Planting is pretty simple really. Eleocharis parvula foreground, Java moss on the driftwood, Eleocharis vivipara in the background and a few other accent plants dotted around.

Not sure how it will go down, probably like a bomb like last years scape   but not to worry we will carry on regardless, just doing my own thing really.


----------



## George Farmer (11 May 2010)

zig said:
			
		

> ... just doing my own thing really.


That's what I like to hear mate.


----------



## chilled84 (12 May 2010)

Look like im either not entering now or im going to be in at the skin of my teeth as my setup is not quiete on fire yet.


----------



## Nick16 (12 May 2010)

im in no matter what. my tank is not going to be ready, no way. but im still in. its all about boosting the profile in the UK. not your own selfish desires. i think people start to forget that....


----------



## Mark Evans (12 May 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> its all about boosting the profile in the UK. not your own selfish desires. i think people start to forget that....



I think the UK profile is expanding anyway. UKAPS is by far one of the best forums worldwide, just because people don't enter competitions, it doesn't mean their selfish

would you like the UK profile to increase for better or for worse?


----------



## chilled84 (12 May 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> Nick16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I completely double that! Well said saintly!!!!


----------



## mr. luke (15 May 2010)

Had to thin out my crypts, bad times


----------



## ghostsword (28 May 2010)

Let's see if I do not end up last place.. 

Thank you for your applying to IAPLC2010.

Your information as belows was registered.
______________________________________________

IDï¼š01631


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 May 2010)

nice one luis 

Just taking my picture now. Wish my tank wouldnt pearl with the filters off


----------



## ghostsword (28 May 2010)

Now I realized a mistake on my side.. I only have shrimp on mine, but they are not visible on the pic..  :? 

Let's see how it ends up.. , it is only a small tank. 20cm cube.

Good luck with your tank pics.. !!


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 May 2010)

i did the same on my AGA nano Luis and they didnt say anything.

right, mines in now. Good luck everyone


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 May 2010)

Morning all - the deadline looms !!!

On the online application form it states:

"JPEG or TIFF types of image data sized less than 5MB"

I assume this filesize refers to the opened file, rather than its compressed size ???  

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 May 2010)

Tonser said:
			
		

> I assume this filesize refers to the opened file, rather than its compressed size ???
> 
> Tony


i blinkin hope not!  Ive sent a full size image last night of 4.5Mb but i got an email back confirming my application had gone in.  Whats everyone else done re image size?


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 May 2010)

Hmm I dont know Stu  -  I guess if your application has been accepted its OK  !?!


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 May 2010)

i hope so!  I assumed that a lot of people around the world wouldnt know about the uncompressed jpeg size so went with filesize in the end.


----------



## George Farmer (28 May 2010)

My original jpeg was 6.5Mb, so I kept the same image size in terms of pixels and compressed the jpeg a touch from level 12 to 11.  Result was 4.8Mb I think.

I predict around 1,500 entries this year; the biggest yet.


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 May 2010)

cool, cheers George.  My entry number was in the 1600's so maybe more.  Sorry to hear about your big tank in the other thread


----------



## samc (28 May 2010)

i think i am going to enter mine today at some point. so ill see how many folk there are now. i dont have many good pics but ill pop it in anyway


----------



## Mark Evans (28 May 2010)

good luck everyone.

 i'll see you all next year. a 2 month old tank just isn't up to scratch.


----------



## George Farmer (28 May 2010)

Nice one, Mark.  Your's will be one to watch in next year's contest!



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> cool, cheers George.  My entry number was in the 1600's so maybe more.  Sorry to hear about your big tank in the other thread


Cool!  Let's hope there's a good turnout from the UK...

Is anyone going to predict what the UK top ranking will be this year?  And who is going to get it?

I'm not sure if TGM are entering any of their displays, but Graeme Edward's and Andy Mack's would do very well, I'm certain.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 May 2010)

Good luck everyone  as usual I will not enter lol


----------



## Mark Evans (28 May 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Is anyone going to predict what the UK top ranking will be this year? And who is going to get it?



its hard to say when people don't post images of them. Its a crazy rule.

I wouldn't even have clue what zigs tank looks like.


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 May 2010)

it is a really soft rule. I just ends up that people are afraid to fully publish journals of our scapes.  Ive got mine up but to be fair the final image looks really different to the ones already posted in my journal.  Studio lighting mixed with MH rules 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Is anyone going to predict what the UK top ranking will be this year? And who is going to get it?


Im aiming for 1601 George


----------



## Tony Swinney (28 May 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> its hard to say when people don't post images of them. Its a crazy rule.



I think it really needs clarification too.  To my mind its purely a copyright concern, as if the image you enter has been shown in any publication, and it is then successful in the comp, ADA could run into difficulty when they claim copyright as they state they do in the rules.

If that is the case then the "not published before" ruling only applies to the specific capture you enter, as copyright is always on an individual image basis, rather then the subject matter.

Tony


----------



## samc (28 May 2010)

just entered mine   

i am number 1653 so there is quite a few.


----------



## Mark Evans (28 May 2010)

Tonser said:
			
		

> If that is the case then the "not published before" ruling only applies to the specific capture you enter, as copyright is always on an individual image basis, rather then the subject matter.



now that's the way to do it I reckon. tell em tony!


----------



## George Farmer (28 May 2010)

Tonser said:
			
		

> saintly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my thoughts too.  As long as you don't enter a specific image that's been previously published, then I reckon you're safe.  My first two ADA entries (2007, 2008) were actually published in PFK before entering - but they were such low ranking it wasn't even noticed, I assume.

Once you get in the Top 100, certainly the Top 27, then I guess you'd need to be more careful about what you publish.

But we do need clarification.  Hopefully The Green Machine can contact ADA Japan and let us know for sure.


----------



## zig (28 May 2010)

Its a bit of a drag alright the image thing but I bet they wont fully clarify it even if you do ask. What they want IMO is exclusivity for the contest rather than just copyright, the more images that are not published before the contest around the web gives the contest more exclusivity in a way and this is what they want really, the copyright thing is probably a red herring IMO.

Havent entered mine yet, probably do it later today.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (28 May 2010)

Im in, 1699!!!!  8)


----------



## andyh (28 May 2010)

Good luck to you all  

Not submitting anything myself maybe next yr!


----------



## flygja (29 May 2010)

Hmm.. how about setting up a private forum where the only members who are allowed access are those who have submitted their entries? Email confirmation from IAPLC would be the proof. This way the full tank shots won't be freely available.


----------



## Mark Evans (29 May 2010)

flygja said:
			
		

> Hmm.. how about setting up a private forum where the only members who are allowed access are those who have submitted their entries? Email confirmation from IAPLC would be the proof. This way the full tank shots won't be freely available.



but only the entrants would see the FTS no? still, the majority of people wouldn't see them, and for me, that's the whole point.

The hobby wont expand if some of the worlds best wont show their scapes to help inspire, due to 'rules' 

so as it was mentioned earlier in the thread, as people who don't enter are being selfish, I think it's the other way around without the scaper even realising



			
				zig said:
			
		

> the more images that are not published before the contest around the web gives the contest more exclusivity in a way and this is what they want really, the copyright thing is probably a red herring IMO.



your probably right mate. 

from what i've seen of tanks,
 Samc should do ok, 
zig is a favourite....even though we don't know what's being submitted
Tonser's one to watch.
there are others that should enter but probably wont or don't think there good enough but really are.
stus gumi should place high.

A stab in the dark I'm afraid.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (29 May 2010)

I think i'm out unless i can grow a carpet of HC in a day


----------



## paul.in.kendal (29 May 2010)

I'm out too.  I decided looking after my tank properly is more important than entering a comp.  So the glosso carpet has been replanted, and even I can't bring myself to enter a tank with a completely ungrown foreground.  But I WILL take a picture once the carpet is grown in, ready for next time.

Sorry, and good luck everyone!

Paul "All-mouth-no-trousers" in Kendal.


----------



## zig (29 May 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> but only the entrants would see the FTS no? still, the majority of people wouldn't see them, and for me, that's the whole point.
> 
> The hobby wont expand if some of the worlds best wont show their scapes to help inspire, due to 'rules'
> 
> so as it was mentioned earlier in the thread, as people who don't enter are being selfish, I think it's the other way around without the scaper even realising



I think the whole competition thing brings a different edge to the hobby some of it is good. eg. it drives the hobby forward, it can bring new innovative ideas, and at the end of the day it brings forth some amazing aquascapes. But its also bad as well IMO, like you say you dont see journals from some of the better aquascapers it brings a level of secrecy to the hobby which I personally dont like but at the same time I do like taking part in competitions so I go along with it. My reasoning would be that you give your fellow competitors the edge if you think you may have something slightly new in an aquascape so that wouldnt really make sense to me to put your work up before a competition. Year after year you see people copying each other and some of them (the copies) make it into the top 10 in ADA the next year so no point in handing your advantage away so to speak before you even enter. Also ADA dont like it that you publish your work beforehand, so personally I dont for those reasons, I dont think Im being selfish in any way by doing that though either. But I do see your reasons and they are valid.





			
				saintly said:
			
		

> from what i've seen of tanks,
> Samc should do ok,
> zig is a favourite....even though we don't know what's being submitted
> Tonser's one to watch.
> ...



haha Saintly piles on the pressure, no chance Im the favorite, some professional aquascapers on this board dont you know (as I pass the pressure baton along :arrow:   ) Graeme and Andy mac are the ones to watch IMO. Im just doing my own thing, if it works out, grand, but sure if it doesnt there's always next year. But thats the other thing about working on your own and not putting stuff up on the board ,its very hard to judge your own work so a major disadvantage there, so could be top 1000th place for me this year and thats if im lucky!!


----------



## George Farmer (29 May 2010)

zig said:
			
		

> Graeme and Andy mac are the ones to watch IMO.


Agreed.  I've seem Graeme's entry.  I needed surgery afterwards to re-attach my jaw after it hit the floor.  It was one of my favourite 'scapes a couple of months after installation; I made that public knowledge at the demo I gave at TGM.  But now, 12 months or so later, it's entered into a new dimension of aquascape.

I haven't seen Andy Mack's lately, but judging by the latest public pics, it's going to be very close.

Then again, the ADA is well-known for some controversial rankings.  Look at Graeme's last year.  That was a Top 200 IMO.


----------



## chilled84 (30 May 2010)

I couldnt enter as i have had a stupid algaue breakout due to flow in my tank going to pot after soaking my intakes due to adding some red shrimps wich i didnt want going up my intakes. Thus resulted in a decrease in filtration by accident due to me no checking just after installing the socks on the intakes. Resulted in an increase in nitrates and proberly amonia. I know have bba green spot and a cotton light algaue on my mosses. Ill kick it back into shape hopefully. Also had to ditch my stems so i have no backround to my scape. : (


----------



## Graeme Edwards (30 May 2010)

I would be made up to get top 200 this year. Last year was rubbish and sadly, I think it was the final capture of the tank that let me down. 12 months on means 12 months of experiance, yet I've got from a 30cm cube last year to a 5" cube this year. A differant ball game regarding both photography and scaping. 

It would be great to rank well, but only because I don't think that much of my skills, but dudes with big names, if they do, then it gives you a little ego massage, and we all love massages :0)

I am pleased with my entry though and that's all that really matters.

Cheers.


----------



## Tony Swinney (31 May 2010)

I just thought - is the deadline midnight today wherever you are in the world, or midnight in the host nation Japan     Hopefully the former for me, just starting to get the tank ready


----------



## George Farmer (31 May 2010)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> I am pleased with my entry though and that's all that really matters.


Wise words mate.


----------



## James Marshall (31 May 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Graeme Edwards said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totaly agree with this ethos, IMO If we design our aquascapes to please the judge's eye rather than our own, then we have lost the reason we started scaping in the first place.

I,ve entered mine now BTW.

Good luck to eveyone  .

Cheers,
James


----------



## Mark Evans (31 May 2010)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> IMO If we design our aquascapes to please the judge's eye rather than our own, then we have lost the reason we started scaping in the first place.



cant agree more. I'm stepping away from the NA style I think. it's been great to learn a few things from the real master Amano, but I'm going to start designing tanks, the way I want to do it.


----------



## ghostsword (31 May 2010)

I have done mine with my kids help, they gave some advice as to what plants we could put on it, and it worked well. The whole family likes the small tank, it is not on the sitting room as a display, and it is working well with the shrimp.

Some of the plants are breaking out of the water level, which adds another dimension to the tank. 

I would aim not to be last, and to show the kids the picture on the ADA book when it comes out.  .. 

The 6 year old and the 2 year old are getting very interested on the plants, and how to keep them, we are all learning as we go along, together. 

Must take the 6 years old to TGM, so that she can see how cool planted tanks can actually be.


----------



## zig (31 May 2010)

Entered mine last night, IDï¼š02012, so I dont know if that equates to the amount of entries or not, its a high number anyway. 

I would imagine the entry deadline is an International clock deadline, cant see how they could work it otherwise without specifically stating it in the rules. Japan is seven hours ahead at the moment but some parts of America are 10 hours behind so I imagine its the last place on earth to strike 12 oc midnight on the 31st May, that would be the deadline, so loads of time left going by that analysis  dont take my word for it though  oh so much to clarify in this competition.


----------



## Mark Evans (31 May 2010)

zig said:
			
		

> IDï¼š02012, so I dont know if that equates to the amount of entries or not,



no, it's the year you'll win it out right


----------



## Tony Swinney (31 May 2010)

I'm in     Entry number 02184 so looks like there are alot of busy aquascapers around the world today   

Good luck to everyone   

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (31 May 2010)

flygja said:
			
		

> Hmm.. how about setting up a private forum where the only members who are allowed access are those who have submitted their entries? Email confirmation from IAPLC would be the proof. This way the full tank shots won't be freely available.


Few of the Portuguese guys do something similar, I am privileged to have access to that forum


----------



## Nelson (31 May 2010)

sod it   ,i've just entered my nano 2.
IDï¼š02251


----------



## ghostsword (31 May 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> sod it   ,i've just entered my nano 2.
> IDï¼š02251



Good man!


----------



## LondonDragon (31 May 2010)

Just for the hell of it and increase UK numbers I have submitted an old photo from my Rio to the competition, see if it gets approved, I might even come last! lol

IDï¼š02277


----------



## Garuf (31 May 2010)

Nah you won't come last, there's always someone who submits a tank with algae and a buddah statue.


----------



## Jase (31 May 2010)

I thought to hell with it, so i've entered my Pico from last year   

IDï¼š02278


----------



## LondonDragon (31 May 2010)

The numbers are building up! hehe

I couldn't find a full size photo of when the tank was at its best and it as all the equipment in it! oh well


----------



## andyh (31 May 2010)

I know i said i wasnt!

But i just did, just to get experience! Hope i dont come last!

UK to dominate!


----------



## ghostsword (31 May 2010)

It would be nice to have a post mortem after on the forum, so that we could all learn from each other and try to better the score next year.

I will never aim to be first, no way I would spend my money on ADA kit, but I will however fight against myself and try to apply all I have learned into the scape and progress that way.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jun 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> It would be nice to have a post mortem after on the forum, so that we could all learn from each other and try to better the score next year.



but that's what forums are for.

A 12 months for some not posting tanks, then have thread that may last what?...a month?  to help teach? 

12 months is better than 1 in my book

 (goes back to corner)


----------



## George Farmer (1 Jun 2010)

Great to see some last minute entries!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ghostsword (1 Jun 2010)

saintly said:
			
		

> A 12 months for some not posting tanks, then have thread that may last what?...a month?  to help teach?
> 
> 12 months is better than 1 in my book
> 
> (goes back to corner)



Sorry, didn't get it..  

We should be able to post the pics of the tanks here after the book has been released, right? Or we still cannot?


----------



## George Farmer (1 Jun 2010)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> We should be able to post the pics of the tanks here after the book has been released, right?


Yes.  I publish mine right after the results.

I think Peter (zig) who came 15th the other year waited until after the book, maybe at ADA's request.  I'm sure he can clarify.


----------



## samc (1 Jun 2010)

i gotta say. it frustrates me that i only see 1 photo of each tank. i love to see them built from hardscape through to the end. i find that i learn alot just looking at the hardscape.

i will allways post my journals on here. just not the final shot itself  

i would love to be top 10 at some point. could be many years though


----------



## Shadow (3 Jun 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I think Peter (zig) who came 15th the other year waited until after the book, maybe at ADA's request.  I'm sure he can clarify.



I received this email last year


> Dear Contest Participants
> 
> Important Notice for the IAPLC 2009 and NA Party 2009!
> 
> ...


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Jun 2010)

thats a lot of entries!
Weren't there only about 1200-1300 last year?


----------



## viktorlantos (22 Jun 2010)

The results are out: http://en.iaplc.com/results10/index.html

1819 applications from 55 countries! 

Congrat to the 15 UK entrants! Can't wait to see these tanks sometime.


----------



## George Farmer (22 Jun 2010)

Great to see 15 entries from the UK!

I look forward to seeing the rankings next month.


----------



## Jase (22 Jun 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Great to see 15 entries from the UK!
> 
> I look forward to seeing the rankings next month.



I'm nervous thinking about it! As long as I don't come last I'll be pleased   Good chance of coming last though, entered my Pico


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Jun 2010)

Haha I don't really want to see mine! I sent an old crap photo as I did not have better ones in larger size!! Just sent it at the last minute to increase the number, its free anyway lol


----------



## mr. luke (23 Jun 2010)

darn, completely forgot about this


----------



## chilled84 (23 Jun 2010)

You have a real good chance of not being last! I sent a pic of my tank half full and with all aquipment in and not fully grown or trimed. Just eneterd for entry sake.


----------



## ghostsword (23 Jun 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> You have a real good chance of not being last! I sent a pic of my tank half full and with all aquipment in and not fully grown or trimed. Just eneterd for entry sake.



Phew..  thanks for that.. LOL


----------



## chilled84 (23 Jun 2010)




----------



## mlgt (23 Jun 2010)

http://en.iaplc.com/about/gp_works.html

I met the 2008 Grand Prize scapist on my travels last year to Hong Kong. He is a very nice and humble man with plenty to talk about.

He had another scape in his shop this time and it was breathtaking! I hope hes entered!


----------



## Nelson (23 Jun 2010)

i reckon i've got a good chance of coming last.
maybe 2nd from last   .


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Jun 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> i reckon i've got a good chance of coming last.
> maybe 2nd from last   .


Nah I beat you to that, I didn't have the equipment removed from the tank! lol


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 Jun 2010)

how come the entry numbers we were getting were in the 2000's but the confirmed entry is around 1800?  do they whittle down the numbers  already?


----------



## Stu Worrall (30 Jul 2010)

got this in the mail today from ADA



> Dear Contest Participants,
> 
> Thank you for your application to our International
> Aquatic Plants Layout Contest 2010.
> ...


----------



## Graeme Edwards (31 Jul 2010)

Yeah, i got that too. Shame, but never mind. Keeps the suspense going.


----------



## George Farmer (31 Jul 2010)

I guess it's a positive sign that the rankings are taken seriously.

I learnt recently that it's the Top 100 that are judged 'properly' via an external panel, after interviewing a judge.


----------



## George Farmer (9 Aug 2010)

Not long now....

I have a confession to make.  I can't bare the guilt any longer.  My entry was a joint entry with Dan; the tank we 'scaped for Tropica @ Interzoo 2010.  We came up with a pseudonym, Dan Farmer...


----------



## samc (9 Aug 2010)

i wont tell. 

i am looking foward to to the result. its my first entry


----------



## Garuf (9 Aug 2010)

Surely that goes against the rules, not the having two scapers thing, but that it was a tank used in the tropica publications and on their site? Did we establish if it was just the photo that mattered or if it was the actual scape?


----------



## George Farmer (9 Aug 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Surely that goes against the rules, not the having two scapers thing, but that it was a tank used in the tropica publications and on their site? Did we establish if it was just the photo that mattered or if it was the actual scape?


My interpretation is it's just the photo.  The photo I submitted has not been made public.


----------



## Garuf (9 Aug 2010)

That's fair, does make me wonder why so many people horde their scapes away if that's the case, it only stifles the hobby in my opinion.


----------



## George Farmer (9 Aug 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> That's fair, does make me wonder why so many people horde their scapes away if that's the case, it only stifles the hobby in my opinion.


Each to their own.  It's their 'scape and if they don't to make it public early, it's their choice.  Folk have different motives for their hobby.  For some it's more a personal journey and the reason they enter contests may be for different reasons than the rest of us who prefer the public eye.  I don't hold it against 'them' and I don't think it stifles the hobby.  There's more than enough talent about that are willing to share.  Take Mark Evans for instance.

Anyway, Gareth, speaking of 'hording', I don't think I've seen any of your final aquascape shots!


----------



## Tony Swinney (10 Aug 2010)

I just got a results letter through the door, and was 457th !  I'm rather pleased with that considering how poor the final photograph was    A lesson learnt in not leaving the photo until deadline day   

I've been away for a while with alot of other stuff going, but hope to be back on the forum a bit more now ( and updating the journals too    )     

Tony


----------



## andyh (10 Aug 2010)

I also got my ADA results back today, and have to say i am fairly pleased! I entered my little nano just for the experience and i got position 997! Not bad for my first attempt.

Hurray i didn't come last!

Well done to Tonser and the rest of you!


----------



## ghostsword (10 Aug 2010)

My first entry as well.. Not last.. 1804..  It can only get better for next year.. LOL

By the way, there is no lower position from the UK, so if you entered you are at least above 1800's.


----------



## a1Matt (10 Aug 2010)

Fair play to you Luis.
I remember you getting your nano and saying you were gonna set it up and enter it a few weeks later no matter what.
Great attitude mate


----------



## Piece-of-fish (10 Aug 2010)

Tony's 457th is the best from UK by the way   
Come on people, i am sure you can do much better than that... 
And take it more seriuosly.
Congratulations to Pavel Bautin from Russia for winning the grand prize.

http://en.iaplc.com/results10/results10.html


----------



## George Farmer (10 Aug 2010)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Tony's 457th is the best from UK by the way
> Come on people, i am sure you can do much better than that...
> And take it more seriuosly.
> 
> http://en.iaplc.com/results10/results10.html


Thanks for the positivity...  :?

Let's see how you do in the IAPLC in 2011, shall we, especially as you'll no doubt be taking it very seriously...?


----------



## Piece-of-fish (10 Aug 2010)

Reading the posts where people say they dont take the equipment out for the photo. Whats the point of participating then? Looks like people competing who is going to come last.
The post was not written with bad intentions but looks like you took it personally George?
Where are the guys who scored high last year yourself including?
Would be a pleasure to see couple guys in the top 100.


----------



## Nelson (10 Aug 2010)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Congratulations to Pavel Bautin from Russia for winning the grand prize.


is this the first time someone outside of asia/far east has won ?.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (10 Aug 2010)

Probably yes Neil. Its a huge surprise and i am really tempted to see the photos asap. But there are only 2 people this year in top 27 who are not from Asia though.


----------



## ghostsword (18 Aug 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Fair play to you Luis.
> I remember you getting your nano and saying you were gonna set it up and enter it a few weeks later no matter what.
> Great attitude mate



Cheers mate..  It was a great experience and for sure the next one will be much better.

I intend to learn much more this year about aquascaping, as growing plants is not the same as make the tank look good on the judges eyes.  

If I jump 100 places next year I will be happy.


----------

